# Adcom 4402 wiring



## 1stgenrx (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a quick question on how to setup the wiring properly for my Adcom 4402. I also have the 4400 balanced line driver with this as well. The manual between the two are pretty confusing to say the least for the configuration I want to run. I am going to run the amp into a single DVC sub which means I would want to bridge the amp and put the shorting pins in A- and B+ Then use the + out from the amp to the sub (Figure 3 (GFA4402 file)). At least that is the way that I would run it without the balanced line driver.

The problem comes in that the picture for the balanced line driver setup has the right side inverted, which makes sense. However the shorting pins are then switched to the A- B- (Figure 11) This to me for some reason doesn't make sense.

I thought that having the shorting pins in A- and B+ was what put the amp in bridged mono mode and if I change the pins it will no longer be bridged? Or would everyone just wire it as shown in Figure 11 (4400 PDF file)?

Another curiosity question is that the last spec that Adcom lists Bridged is 140W at 4 Ohms. Anyone have any kind of guess what this amp puts out at 0.75 Ohms? Been running it this way for the last two years so don't give me too much greif about running it below 1 Ohm, these amps were stable to at least 1/2 Ohm.

Reason I want to know the wattage is so that I can Balance the input voltage.

I know there are a few Adcom lovers on here so please help clarify this for me


----------

